# Sword Accusite Adjustable Hunter Sight



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

The new Sword sight is now available. These pictures are some of the possible combinations.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

I can't wait 'till Thursday to see them first hand.
Great job Sword!


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

looks like that is going to be a great all purpose sight! I do believe I will be owning one!:tongue:


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

Now thats a nice sight!! Gotta have one of those.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

So basically it's a micro adjust gang adjustment?

Is there a Lock down or are the they just very tight?

Sword does make VERY nice sights. There machining is very clean and nice looking. I think a Twighlight hunter is in the works for me next year.


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

bowaholic77 said:


> So basically it's a micro adjust gang adjustment?
> 
> Is there a Lock down or are the they just very tight?
> 
> Sword does make VERY nice sights. There machining is very clean and nice looking. I think a Twighlight hunter is in the works for me next year.


Where were you tonight???

It looks like ther is a lock on the gang adjustment (the silver knob on the back) And yes they are tight as well.


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

bowaholic77 said:


> So basically it's a micro adjust gang adjustment?
> 
> Is there a Lock down or are the they just very tight?
> 
> Sword does make VERY nice sights. There machining is very clean and nice looking. I think a Twighlight hunter is in the works for me next year.


Yes, there is a lock down on them, and they are a micro adjust gang, but they can be set up as a single pin too. I am going to use mine as a single pin set up with the 1.5" housing and a .010 green pin.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Now I really like the looks of that sight. New item on my wish list for sure.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

awwwwwww man......... now i have to get these in to now.......LOL

speed


----------



## chadwickz71 (Nov 8, 2005)

anyone know yet what the cost will be approx...


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

chadwickz71 said:


> anyone know yet what the cost will be approx...


The suggested retail is $159. for the dove tail slider version, and $139 for the direct mount bracket version.


----------



## beakerello (Apr 12, 2007)

Whats the name of this sight, I'm gonna get one.

Jason


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

That sights got it all! Cant wait to get one.:wink:


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

do they have micro-adjust windage adjustment as well? hard to tell from the pics. ....if so they win! The .010 pins already rule.


----------



## mjbrady (Dec 16, 2005)

xring2512 said:


> do they have micro-adjust windage adjustment as well? hard to tell from the pics. ....if so they win! The .010 pins already rule.


That is a good question! Those pins are hard to move individually.


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

just that windage micro is just as important ,if not more..and sticking a a hex wrench in there all the time to move on the dovetail gets old too.


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

It does not have a micro adjust windage, only the dovetail adjustment. This sight is more of a hunting style, but I will be using mine for 3D. If you are looking for micro adjust windage, the Titan has it.


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

sounds good. does the titan accept the multi-pin aperture? also do you have any pics of the windage adjuster from the back side and how it attaches to the vertical drive . the website titan photo doesn't show that from that angle...that would be helpful thanks ...


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

I don't have any pictures of the Titan at this time. I don't have one here to take any either. I would PM speedcam about the info you are looking for. He could probably help you out there too. I think you can mount the housing on the Titan, but I don't think you would have any where to mount a pin, so it would not do you any good. The Titan comes with a scope housing and lens.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

i'll see what i can dig up for more pics but this is what i have for now....

i my just have to take some more for you though...

speed


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

More money i'll have to spend (That i don't have)! Awesome sight, wish i would have bought a sword in the first place, but i didn't know they existed.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

This sight is very impressive. Solid construction, pins are bright, its very versatile.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*sword*

That is a great looking sight!

When is it available?

Anything other than black?

Well worth the price for what your getting.IMO


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

MNmike said:


> That is a great looking sight!
> 
> When is it available?
> 
> ...


 i have 5 of the Titans here right now. need to know what size pin ( .010 or .019 and which color.. Green or orange fiber. 

right now all i've seen are black, not sure if they are going to do anything else to be honest. or if silver would be a special order...

speed


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Can you put the multi pin housing on a Titan?


Thanks
Kris


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Just got back from the ATA's and am now the proud owner of one of these sights. Rock solid is all I can say. There is a very positive feel to the gang adjustment. The three position light is a great added bonus as well. The attention to detail and workmanship is second to none. 

Danny helped me out personally and made sure that everything was working to my satisfaction, and more importantly to his, on the sight before he let me take it. Now that is customer service right there. 

I opted to get the micro because this will be both my hunting and 3D sight. With it being my 3D sight as well I wanted it to be able to accept a lense. 

As for their lenses, they are extemely clear and crisp. You can tell they take as much care in the making of them as they do on every other part of their sights.

All of this is just a great reminder why I chose Sword sights in the first place and the reason I am proud to be a shooter for such a quality company.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

kris bassett said:


> Can you put the multi pin housing on a Titan?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Kris


Kris,

i'm actually working on one right now to see if it will work as it should......

i'll let you know for sure what i find out.

Speed


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Thank you I will be waiting patiently. 


Kris


----------



## xring2512 (Apr 14, 2005)

thanks for the Titan pic speedcam. I'll be waiting for the multi-pin housing as well...good luck.


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

*awsome sights*

i have been shooting a sword for about 4 years and every year the out do the competition...thanks danny and channey


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I'd be all over that if the windage was micro too.


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

Nice sights Speed. After the dust settles here at home over my bow purchases this year, I'll be buying at least one. 

I was going to take one home with me from the Worlds last year but with the God awful heat and spread out locations in Anderson, I couldn't get back to the race track from the motel before we had to leave.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

ok i tried and tried but to come clean........ i could not get the multi pin head to fit the Titan. so at this point all i can suggest is to get the 3rd plane looking one with the micro adjust ( shown above) and ask for the Micro pin guard. this way you will still be able to get a lens to fit it until the micro adjust windage comes out....... (if this is going to happen .. not sure at this point )

speed


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

Is this the new sight Channy is calling "TRIDENT"???


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

zwbonner said:


> Is this the new sight Channy is calling "TRIDENT"???



yes


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

thespyhunter said:


> yes


I just talked to him about this sight this morning. He basically told me that it is a step up of the Apex Micro 3rd Plane having a micro gang elevation adj.

awesome sight. I just need to figure out what 1 3/4" lens to put in it


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

zwbonner said:


> I just talked to him about this sight this morning. He basically told me that it is a step up of the Apex Micro 3rd Plane having a micro gang elevation adj.
> 
> awesome sight. I just need to figure out what 1 3/4" lens to put in it



I talked to speedcam earlier today and he said he should have them next week, I believe.


----------



## zwbonner (Nov 18, 2005)

does this sight have 3rd axis adj.?


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes, it does have 3rd axis adjustment.


----------



## speedfreak (May 26, 2005)

OK I'm not entirely sure what the point is whit multiple pins AND adjustable sights. If the whole housing/guard is moveable why do you need multiple pins too? Don't get me wrong, it looks great and when I first saw it I wanted one until I realized I didn't really see a reason for it. What do you do, set the four pins at normal distances then the adjustment for long range?


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

The idea is for long range shots, such as the western hunters would be taking. Set your pins the way you would with a fixed pin setup, then the bottom pin can be used for longer shots by adjusting the elevation. I am using mine as a single pin adjustable, just like the Titan, but it has a shorter travel head.


----------



## KansasNative (Jun 14, 2006)

*Wow*

Those are good looking sights. I am sure one will be hanging off my next bow. I can not decided which I will get. I am shooting the third plane now and graduated from a twilight hunter.

ckc


----------



## LeesburgGamecoc (May 25, 2004)

I love Sword sights, but micro-adjustable pins would have been far more usable than the micro-gang adjustment for me. My only complaint about my 3d plane micro is that the pins are very hard to move in small amounts, because the tracks quickly got grooved. I hope they release micro-adjustable pins at some point.


----------



## shamlin (Aug 18, 2007)

*Colors*

Do they offer this site in polished aluminum or chrome?


----------



## Michael396 (Mar 19, 2007)

Polished aluminum and chrome are not avialable at this time. Danny said they may do it in the future though.


----------



## amarchery (Nov 28, 2007)

*advantage*

Visiting with the Sword guys at the ATA was enjoyable. Caught them as they were packing to leave. Bunch of enthusiastic folks about their products, and for good reason. It is good. They unpacked some stuff and started showing them off. 

Everyone should check out the fibers they use. Tough and plyable, will not snap when cold, and easy to work with. Assemblies are rock solid. Good three stage light on the sights. 

We took on some of their sights (5), just to try them, right before the ATA, had five and now we have two left. When folks check them out they buy them. I will target and hunt with them this year. 

Thanks for a good sight guys. There sevice is top notch and again a very good sight. And I am not a "Pro Staffer". Just a Joe that is impressed with the detail and durability, service, and involvement of all the folks there. 

MJ


----------

